# Haulin' Haulin' Haulin'



## MAC_Whore (May 20, 2009)

Soooo...today's lot: 

-Style Warriors.  I bought all of it except: The pink Lustre Drops, the two previously released Solar Bits (already have them) and the lighter nail lacquer. 

-Some other items from Sephora that I will share with you guys on the blog. 

-Annnnd....as if anyone else cares, my Home Depot haul: gallon of paint, sand paper, spray paint, a ceiling fan, vent cover and caulk.  Woo hoo!!!!

I made sure to enunciate every sound and syllable when I told the white salesguy that I needed some white caulk (with extra emphasis on the "L").


----------



## VintageAqua (May 20, 2009)

Haha great attention to syllables! I also silently crack up when I have to purchase caulk at Home Depot too. It probably doesn't even phase the employees anymore lol. 

Great haul BTW! Can't wait to read the blog.


----------



## Shimmer (May 20, 2009)

I'm moving into your bathroom.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Haha great attention to syllables! I also silently crack up when I have to purchase caulk at Home Depot too. It probably doesn't even phase the employees anymore lol. 

Great haul BTW! Can't wait to read the blog._

 
Yeah, I had to laugh.  I bought caulk and a 3-way (a type of vent).  Trust me, Home Depot is not as fun as it sounds.  lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'm moving into your bathroom._

 
It is now painted a lovely shade called Rocky Mountain Sky by Behr.  It only took me two years to find the perfect shade of blue/gray/green, but dammit..I did it!  lol

Then I finally decided on bathroom fixtures.  I ordered them online.  I changed my mind like 20 minutes later and called to cancel the order.  Now, I think I want to reorder the stuff I canceled.  Pottery Barn hates me.  lol


----------



## nunu (May 20, 2009)

Amazing haul!!


----------



## frocher (May 20, 2009)

Great hauling.  I love the Home Depot.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 20, 2009)

I acnnot wait to see new pics of your haul, your collection and the home project!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 20, 2009)

Awesome haulage!! I do want to see pics of your haul!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 21, 2009)

Did you like the Solar Riche bronzer? I ask everyone because I am soo in love with it. But being employee we don't get cute packaging, so Im gonna buy a backup!


----------



## orkira (May 21, 2009)

Congrats on a great haul.  LMAO on the home depot haul.


----------



## Tahti (May 21, 2009)

Nice haulage! Lmao at the super-syllable-pronunciation.. I must remember that if I ever go buy cauLk.. xD


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Did you like the Solar Riche bronzer? I ask everyone because I am soo in love with it. But being employee we don't get cute packaging, so Im gonna buy a backup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do like it.  I hate the colour description they give it, though:  Mid-tone brown with slight oranged undertones.  

"Terra cotta" undertones would have sounded MUCH more tempting. lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orkira* 

 
_Congrats on a great haul.  LMAO on the home depot haul._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Nice haulage! Lmao at the super-syllable-pronunciation.. I must remember that if I ever go buy cauLk.. xD_

 
Yeah ladies, I didn't want them to page security to remove the pervy girl in aisle 7. lol


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 21, 2009)

You have a problem!!

Haha, I love it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gimme it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_You have a problem!!..._

 
I like to think of it as part of my charm.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 21, 2009)

I saw the pics of your haul! All that I can say that it's amazing!!! I cannot fight my temptation to get some Style Warriors tomorrow!!!


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 24, 2009)

lmao great haul & seriously made me realize i cannot say caulk well enough to say it in public


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2009)

Enjoy Style Warrior!! I wish I could come to a Sephora soon again as well...


----------

